# ~*~*~ Magic Spell Part 6 ~*~*~



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

~*~*~*~  New Home, Happy Spelling  ~*~*~*~


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

claire mac said:


> WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!
> 
> HI GIRLS,
> IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.
> ...


Full moon dates in 2006........

Sat Jan 14th 09:47 am  

Mon Feb 13th 04:44 am

Tues Mar 14th 23:35 pm  

Thur Apr 13th 16:41 pm  

Sat May 13th 06:52 am  

Sun June 11th 18:04 pm 

Tue Jul 11th 03:03 am

Wed Aug 9th 10:55 am

Thur Sep 7th 18:43 pm 

Sat Oct 7th 03:13 am 

Sun Nov 5th 12:58 pm 

Tue Dec 5th 00:24 am ​
SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
Piglett 03/01/06  Edward 8lb 1 oz 
ZoeD 04/01/06  Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz 
Mac 23/02/06  Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06  Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 11/6/06  Oliver Andrew 7lb 6oz 
Lizibee 3/7/06  Rosa Grace 
Freddie EDD 10/07/06 
Sarahstewart  
Wendy Woo ? 
Caza 7/8/06   Maddison 5lb 10oz and Jacob 5lb 12oz   
Allison Kate  
Scruffyted EDD 20/12/06 ~  
Shortbutkute EDD 26/12/06 
ClareMack Twins   
Fidget   
TracyB   
Nikkinak  
Zoe D


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

OMG it looks soooo weird to see my name on that board


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Fidget ........you deserve it hun  
just noticed that scruffyted has double trouble due!!!!  
Nik - wow ginger females are rare aren't they?  My little bowie has been such great company since my m/c we have little chats and a cry together   I am crazy I know....I blame the clomid.

Well here's hoping this full moon does the trick.....am starting acupuncture shortly too


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Sarah.... yes ginger girls are a bit rare... they do have little white neckerchiefs though so they aren't ginger all over.  They have been my very special friends through my m/c's.  When I was pg the first time Jenny followed me everywhere and sat by me or under my side of the bed like she was protecting me.  The second time Tilly kept jumping on my lap to keep me company.  They have been so comforting when the losses happened.  Pet therapy I call it!    I think I might load their pictures on instead of my mug shot!! They are SO cute! and they do talk to me a lot.... so you are not the only mad one!!     They like to come out into the garden and 'help' me do the gardening..... not very helpful when you are trying to tie string around tomato canes!!  

Anyway.... have to dash... I am at work and this is a sneaky sneaky post!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Bless ya and ya gingers I have to black and whites and love em to bits

well........ the good news my levels have gone up to 29 from 10 on wednesday so going in the right direction......... the vampires want more on Friday so hopefully will be able to really relax after that!!!

       

Moonies I need all ya positive vibes 

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Debs.....


         

I am sending lots and lots of vibes your way that those levels go up and up sweetheart! 


Nikki xxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Debs ~ Hope your levels keep going up and up Hun  

lots of         

coming your way 

Nicky x x x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sending loads of positive 'full moon loon' vibes to you   Debs

Nik - Phew I don't feel as mad now!!!!!   I bought Bow a spanish hat whilst on holiday and spent £21 on a throw from mango!!!!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sarah!!!   ..... don't know if I'm that mad!!      Although if they are sitting on any of our chairs and we haven't got anywhere to sit... we sit on the floor so they aren't disturbed!!!    Yes who's the boss indeed!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nikki

I hope you enjoy your day hunni and get lost of lovely surprises

Lots of Love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

THANK YOU SO MUCH     

For the Birthday wishes and thinking of me sweetheart... Dh goes to work at 5.30 at the moment so I was opening cards and presents then!!     

I am working this morning but we are off out for a meal tonight!


Nikki xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki
Have a fab day and enjoy this evening   !

Was going to try and take a piccie of bowie in his hat and post it here for you but he wasn't keen   naughty thing.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you Sarah.....    I may have just the one!!!     Bless his little heart... You know what they say.. dogs have owners and cats have staff!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIK
HAVE A GREAT DAY
LOVE
MAC, MART, MEGSY & CON
XXXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Claire...

Thank you for the birthday wishes....  It is nice to see my name up with something nice next to it!!   

 
Nikki xxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Please could you take me off the list, sadly I have had a miscarriage and have lost both babies-we are heartbroken.

Lots of luck to you all and i hope your dreams come true.

love
Scruffyted xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Scruffted I am so very sorry love   my heart goes out to you and your DH. Take care.
Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Scruffyted I am sooooooooo sorry sweetie     

 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Scruffyted

So very very sorry to see your post.  

Sending you lots of love   
Nikki xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
Piglett 03/01/06 Edward 8lb 1 oz 
ZoeD 04/01/06 Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz 
Mac 23/02/06 Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06 Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 14/06/06 
Lizibee 27/06/06 
Freddie 10/07/06 
Sarahstewart 
Wendy Woo ? 
Caza 30/8/06 ~ Double Trouble Due!!  
Allison Kate 
Scruffyted 20/12/06 ~   
Shortbutkute 26/12/06 
ClareMack ? 
Fidget ?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

scruffyted


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Scruffy ted

I am so sorry to hear your news....sending you a big hug.

Just wanted to say hi again to everyone else. This is my first posting here for a long time (have not had a great 6 months so have not been logging on) but Larkles spotted me the other day lurking in the adoption and fostering section so have popped over to say hi and will try to read back and catch up with the general chat here.

Just wanted to say though that although I have not been here in body, I have been in spirit and I have been busy every full moon since you last heard from me working away for all of you on my little list.

Love Morgana x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well now Moonies..........

its officially a 

To say am over the moon is to state the obvious really........ dont think it has sunk in yet......... more bloods for the vampires tuesday and scan on Friday!!!!!!

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs.... 

That is wonderful news sweetheart!   

Have a lovely Bank Holiay.
many hugs
Nikki xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

great news Debs!

Have a great bank holiday weekend everyone lets hope the sun shines!!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Is there a special spell for nice weather I wonder.....    Think we could do with some of that!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs babe thats just fantastic!   I couldn't be more happy/thrilled/chuffed to bits for you my love. quick become a member of every baby club going and get all your freebees!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki - did you do a   spell cos its lovely and sunny here today   lets hope it lasts and I can get the BBQ back out again.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

No didn't do a spell - couldn't think of anything that might work  ..... it isn't very nice here!!    It's really cold!!!    and I'm really grumpy when it's cold!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ohhhh dear.....well I think the weather is supposed to get warmer so hopefully you will be more   and less


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

The sun is out!!!!!      About time too!!!  

I have my dates through to go to Spain.  Have to fly out on 2nd July and donors EC scheduled for 3rd.  Lots of hurdles to get over between now and then so fingers crossed for a smooth run up!!   

love Nikki  
ps a sunny warm and smiley Nikki!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik thats brill news  .  Fingers crossed everything goes swimmingly!   As for the sun, well its supposed to get hotter as the week goes on and be a scorcher by Sat!  . I thin we all know not to hold our breath though!   Do you think I would be tempting fate by buying some patio furniture?  Sods law i would buy some and it would snow!!!   but if I don't it will be the hottest heatwave EVER and I couldn't eat my dinner outside!!!  .
  I tried some of Connors summer clothes on him yesterday ans i am going to have to take some back! Some of his 3-6 month shorts are just too tight round his big chubby tum!   he's not yet 3 1/2 months old!!!   Meg wasn't this big at 6 month old!  .

Debs hows you babe? 

Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mac - go for it!!!!!!!  reckon it will be lovely at the weekend.....    

Nikki - glad you are   now the sun is shinning!!!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Claire.... under NO circumstances are you to buy patio furniture     or I shall hold you personally responsible for every raindrop that falls on me!!      I thought you said that you had tried Connors clothes on!!!   

Really must bring my glasses to work!!!   

.... yes Sarah the sun is out and grumpy Nikki has disappeared!    Honest!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes Nik I personally tried Cons clothes on, and I was ever so surprised when they didn't fit!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

I am losing the plot in a big big way!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello girls 

Sorry I've been so AWOL for the last few weeks but things have been rather hectic and I've been trying not to think too much about IF for a while.  Anyway slowly coming back onto the band wagon again.

Scruffyted....I'm so sorry to hear our devastating news, all my love to you and DH at this time  

Mac hunni...hope everything's going well for you.  I can't believe Connor is 3 months already.  Time just goes toooooooooo quickly  

Fidget hunni.....have been keeping up to date so you know how excited I am for you.  Keeping everything crossed that your levels keep rising      

Nikki....not long now til Spain.....hope everything goes smoothly for you hunni     

Hope everyone has been keeping well and getting their eggies sorted out in time for the full moon.  I must confess that I've missed the last couple of moons but I'll endeavour to start again this month.  We are seeing a new consultant next week, having had all the tests done (again!) and from what he said at my first appointment he doesn't think I actually need IVF!!!  My m/c took 10 weeks to right itself but at last my body seems to have got back to normal and at long last we can look towards the future.  Luckily I've been incredibly busy with my new business venture so have had other things to focus on.  Feeling pretty scared at the moment about trying again but can't yet contemplate a life without children!!!

Sorry this has turned into a 'me' post, so I'll stop for now........
Thinking of you all and praying our prayers will be answered soon
Much love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Allison is fantastic to have you back  . WOW a new business venture   sounds very exciting! Hope it all goes well and that the new consultant works for you!   Any way....who needs consultants when you can do a spell with an egg!!! , HONESTLY!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Need I say more

nx

ps.... Allison... welcome back sweetheart     Thank you for your


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nikki I hope the sun is out with you babe!!! I'm off to buy patio furniture!!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

It certainly is!!!    

................ however if it comes on to rain.... I will know who to blame!!!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on this thread before but I have been doing the spell for the last few months, I have been wearing a moonstone round my neck, have had cards under my pillow and my friend bought me back a fertility statue from Spain a few months ago.  

This last time, my egg was eaten which I understand is a good sign   

Anyway I have just got a   so I just wanted to share it with you all.

Thank you

Love Tracy


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Tracy thats BRILLIANT!!!!!!!         Do you want putting on our very special and important list? I will pop your name up and when you have a due date just let us know . Oh today is a good day!!!!! [br]Posted on: 02-06-2006, 14:21:07SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST

Piglett 03/01/06 Edward 8lb 1 oz 
ZoeD 04/01/06 Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz 
Mac 23/02/06 Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06 Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 14/06/06 
Lizibee 27/06/06 
Freddie 10/07/06 
Sarahstewart 
Wendy Woo ?  
Caza 30/8/06 ~ Double Trouble Due!!   
Allison Kate 
Scruffyted 20/12/06 ~  
Shortbutkute 26/12/06 
ClareMack ? 
Fidget ? 
Tracyb ?

full moons
Sun June 11th 18:04 pm

Tue Jul 11th 03:03 am

Wed Aug 9th 10:55 am

Thur Sep 7th 18:43 pm

Sat Oct 7th 03:13 am

Sun Nov 5th 12:58 pm

Tue Dec 5th 00:24 am


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tracy Congratulations 

Nicky x x x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracy - good to see you over here....did not realise you were a full moon loon too!    Lots of love and luck to you and DH.XXXX

How is everyone !   isn't the weather fab!!!!!! Mac - I blame you for the 15 min thunderstorm we had whilst out yesterday AND I had left the velux window open in our bedroom   DH was not amused!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I take full responsibility!!!   Weather is dry but a little overcast here, as long as it doesn't rain its o.k with me  .


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

The sun is still a shining   

So we have another chance this weekend ...................... whos doing the eggie this Sunday??

Hugs to all 
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

ME!!!!  It will be my last before treatment..... if all goes well!   

... I'm off out into the garden to make the most of this weather!

lots of l   to everyone.
nx
[br]Posted on: 6/06/06, 12:15Debs

Still sending you lots of  

love nx xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you mind if i join in again?   I stopped coming on this thread as i found it very very hard to deal with all the , however, they are all great and my best wishes and love go out to you all.  

Lots of        and      for the coming  

Jenny


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jenny - welcome back hun 

I have my eggs ready to do spell at the weekend....that's if DH doesn't eat them all!!!!  I am now in my 2WW testing on 19th but not feeling really positive    

Apparently the weather is supposed to last over the weekend...Woo Hoo... I love BBQ's havent cooked inside since last Thursday


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Moan alert!!!    

I temp part time and have just turned up for my job today and been told that they are replacing me when I go for treatment.  They are looking for someone perm part-time and I am assuming when I get back from Spain if I am lucky and the tx works then me being pg wont quite fit the bill.  I only went back temping this year because we really need the money!   

I know my immediate boss really wanted to keep me and when I was covering last week for someones holiday the bosses said that they would get a temp in to cover my 2 weeks off.  I was so shocked today that I have just cried all afternoon.

Sorry.... just feel so down and fed up of getting kicked about by the world yet again.
nx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik thats blumming awful  . Well lets just hope TX works and you can have a relaxing PG without work!!!   Don't feel bad about moaning   it does you good to get it off your chest love, and we all here for you  .


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Claire.... I have been up all night crying and getting more distressed.  And now I am worried that this will affect my treatment.  None of it is going to work if I am this upset.

still crying now and just don't know what to do  
nx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nikki hun

i have posted elsewhere but wanted to say ....... Breath babe........... please dont get yourself so worked up about it, I cant believe they have done this to you, but its probably better they did it now than halfway through tx or something which could have been worse ( I am not trying to lessen the shoddy way they have treated you, but perhaps give a different view)  and as Macca (hello hunni   ) has said, tx will work and you will be able to enjoy being PG without all the worry of work and cr*p employers!!!!!!! do you have any recourse with your agency? what have they said about it all??  hun

Hey Macca babe   I hope your doing ok and enjoying all this lovely weather, its come just intime to give you a very nice base tan before you go away you lucky thing       for all of you and a big  for you

Hope all you other lovely full moon loons are doing ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

The temp agency is actually the people I am working for.  They have always known about my treatment when they took me on.  It isn't like I am unreliable.  I had my ERPC on the Sunday in March and went back into work on the Monday morning as I was due to cover someones holiday.  This is the first time I am having time off there (it clashes with the bosses holiday)  My immediate boss just wants to get a temp in to cover me but has been told she has to replace me.  They have decided that they want a permanent member of staff there on a part time basis.  I would have done that if they had asked.  They just had to get a temp in to cover my time in Spain.  However if I was to come back pg.... well - no-one is going to take on a pregnant lady are they.  And if I don't come back pg then I will have lost everything.  I know there are other jobs but since my first m/c last year I had to give up full time work as I cant cope with full time and large offices of people.  This was a small office just 10 mins walk from my home and where I felt I could cope with the work.

I keep trying to tell myself that it is only a job and the treatment is important... but now I am just worried about how we are going to cope without the money and I just feel ill and sick.  Sorry I am just really stuggling with all the things that keep going wrong.

Thank you for your posts girls..... it is really lovely to have your support right now.  I took my down regging injection on Tues and take my last pill on Sat.  I need a bleed on Tues and I am worried with all this added stress that it isn't going to happen.
nx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Dont worry about yr bleed babe......... all this added stress will stop you thinking about that and she will come.... we will do AF dances for you over the weekend!!

Dont think about not finding another job hunni....... and remeber you DONT need to tell an employer until you are passed 3 months so dont stress on that front.... I would get myself listed with other agencies in the area and look for something else part time hunni!!! lots of holiday cover coming up etc


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

I think I will have to postpone looking until after Spain.  I have so many tests and things booked in around my original working hours.  I will still be there for a couple of weeks.  I would love to leave as I feel awful being where I am not wanted.

I so want my treatment to work and I am so frightened now that there are no good things in store for me in life.

Thank you for your promise of AF dances.... this has made me smile!!     I look forward to seeing these very much  

I must grab a shower and see if I can stop the tears for a while.  

 
Nikki xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki - Hope you are feeling a little better....I will deffo do an af dance for you and will get DH to do it too!!!  

Thinking of you hun     

Hello - to all you other full moon loons!!!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Will you get a video of that for me!!     That sounds like just the thing to cheer an old girl up!!   
nx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You are NOT OLD!!!!  Shall I get DH to do the dance naked too....just for a laugh?


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sarah... I will leave that decision entirely up to you!! You know best!!


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi girls,

just wanted to wish all the ladies loads of love and luck for the full moon on Sunday.      
     
my fingers will be crossed for you all.
have just realised I got a bfp doing the spell on the full moon and i am being induced on Sunday 11th june another full moon  .how cool is that  .

hope there are a few more bfp's to add to the list soon.

lots of love and babydust 
jane+baby 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have just read on another post that debs has had an ectopic pregnancy     I feel so sad why is life so [email protected] 

 debs.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh no.... that is awful news!!    I have been keeping an eye on her but I must have missed that post!!

  sending you lots of hugs Debs

so sorry.
love Nikki xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello Ladies, 

I came across this site the other day, and have decided that I'm going to do the spell on Sunday(just had my 1st failed ICSI, so will try anything) 
Do I have to do it precisely at 6:04pm or at any time throughout the evening? Sorry to ask, just want to do it right.

Night night, sweet dreams
Love Rhonda.xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Rhonda and welcome to FF!!!!!. You just do the spell when you can! As long as its on the day/night of the full moon then I am sure it will be fine   I normally say the spell inside and then pop it outside so that next door doesn't think I've lost the plot!!!    Especially now the nights are lighter, you can be spotted more easily!!!  .

Debs love I am thinking of you babe  .


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to pop in and say hi.  I am doing ok but feling very anxious as I have previously mc at 6 weeks before and I am approaching that milestone on Tuesday.  I will be doing the spell tonight and hopefully it will help this one stick        .

Lots of love and luck to everyone     

Tracy xxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Just popping on to wish you all the very best of luck tonight       June full moon is the Strawberry moon or Rose moon....two of my most favourite things  

Still waiting to see which direction DH and I will be taking next, so this month is o'natural...poor DH is exhausted      Well you never know when miracles might happen!!

Sending huge hugs to Fidget......you know I'm here if you ever need me hun   

Same to Nikki.....sorry they've messed you about so much at work.  This treatment will work hunni....please have faith      

Jane...best of luck today.  I hope you are now holding your wonderful baby in your arms     

Mac....hugs to you...hope all is well.

Will be thinking of you girls as I put my eggie out tonight.  The last time I did this spell for myself I got a BFP......wonder if it'll happen again!!!

Lots of love
Allison xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

&    To everyone. Come on ladies lets be having you!!!!!   Oh and your DH too!!!!!


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi  

I have also just found this thread and will be doing the spell tonight. My DH thinks that I have finally gone mad   but I don't care, I am a firm believer.
Good luck to everyone else who will also be doing it  
Liz xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello

Thought I'd missed it but its tonight!!!!     It must be all the drugs.... they've sent me a bit loopy    Or the heat... but not moaning about that one!  

Lots of luck all you lovely ladies.   

Nikki xxx
ps.... thank you to everyone for your support over my job nightmare... much appreciated!


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Well I've done the chant and put my eggie out, just a little question though, is anything meant to happen to the egg, and when shall I bring it in? In the morning before I go to work? Sorry, just never done this before.  

Lots of love and    

Rhonda.xxxx 
P.S.Let the    be with you.x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck to you all for tonights spell, I hope they have all done the trick  

Liz glad you found us Hun 

I didn't do the spell tonight, I fell asleep earlier and just woke up about 1/2 hour ago  I have ummed and arrghed about if I was going to do it all week since my 4th failed OI last week, but my mind was made up for me tonight 

Good luck everyone, Lets see lots more names on our list 

Nicky x x x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi ladies

I am a newbie to the magic spell and performed it for the first time tonight!

Fingers crossed for all of us!!

love
Helen
xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

all,

Well, i did the spell earlier   so hopefully this month the fertility Goddess will her my cries. 

Lots of luck    and     to you all.

I hope the fertility Goddess will be good to us all.  

Jenny


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Surprise surprise I forgot AGAIN!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Rhonda it doesn't matter if the egg gets eaten so don't worry! Bring it in when you want to! Sometimes I feel it needs leaving out just a bit longer!!!   What a nutter!!!   Some girls have put the egg in the compost or on the garden somewhere because chucking it down the drain didn't seam right! but you do what you want  .
Welcome to all you newies!   and good luck for this month everyone!!!    .

Love 
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok Sarah..... I hope that you are geared up for that dance you promised me!!  

Would kind of like AF to arrive tomorrow..... No pressure or anything!!!  

nx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki - No problem will do the dance after work...promise!!!!!   also I usually wear white knickers when I want af to show up - that usually works  

I did the spell - and the cat didn't eat the egg this time AND it was a normal box of large eggs from tesco and when I cracked it open it was a double yolker!!!!! Would love twins!!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Double yolker!!!! Well done... I had a few of those last month... lets hope its lucky all round!!   

Right ..... just off to change my knickers to a white pair.... who knows ... it may work for me.  Better put my best pair on for real assurance!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik have you got any white linen trousers to really make sure things start moving!!!    Ooooh Sarah a double yolker!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

No have a nice white difficult to wash dress though... if you think the occasion calls for it!!!


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Just a little AF dance for you.

[fly]                                         [/fly]

Jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[fly]
























































[/fly]

I can do AF dances too!!!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Girls

I would like to    to your superior AF dances..... it looks like she may be on her way today!     Never thought I would be pleased to be saying that!!     This means I can try and get my E2 test booked for tomorrow or Thursday!

lots of     to you all.

I am now off to the dentist........  

Hope you all have a lovely day and catch you later!!! 

Nikki xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Girls thank you all for you lovely kind words   

am starting to feel a bit more human today and thinking about going back to work tomorrow, have spent too long on my own on the sofa starting to go  

I had a lap and salpingectomy on Friday afternoon, seems little one took after his dad and couldnt navigate his way out of a paper bag!! I think they took my left tube, not 100% sure if they took the whole tube or not tho, guess will find out next week at my follow up...... I have to say the people at St Georges hospital in Tooting were fantastic, so kind and caring.

I didnt do the spell on Sun, just couldnt bring myself to in all honesty   

Nikki sorry I didnt do yr AF dance for you heres one now..............

       
I hope your all doing ok?

Hugs n love 
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Debs

Have been following what has happened to you from afar.... I am so sorry.    It is horrid when the levels keep rising as it gives you hope... it did me earlier this year.  They thought mine was ectopic but turned out not to be although its little heart stopped.  I counted myself lucky that I hadn't had to have any bits of me removed.  I hope that your follow up shows they didn't take it all sweetheart......    and that the prognosis for the future is good.  I am sending lots of    to you.

Don't worry about the af dance.... I expect you to be resting up and having some tlc. Thank you for all your support to me last week.

All my love to you  
Nikki xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Debs -  good to see you are OK (well, as OK as you can be hunny  ) rest up and take it easy.  Let us know how you get on at your follow up appointment.

Nikki - I did my af dance outside last night (whilst watering my tomato plants!!!)  Woo Hoo glad it worked...cos I looked a right plonker


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope that it helps your tomato plants too!!!       I was looking forward to hearing about your DH's naked contribution ........ ah well... you can't rely on men in these matters!!  

AF is well and truly here now so all is well.  

Thank you one and all.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

nah the footie was on so therefore DH was glued to the TV


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Ah yes.... I had forgotten about the footie!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik You see we spellers have powers!!!   Never underestimate a magic worker!!!   . Glad things can get moving now  .

Debs good to have you back with us babe. Watch out for little visitors   I'll say no more


----------



## suepoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

Can I ask a question about the spell?

Sorry if Im being a bit   here but do you have to say the spell at the exact time on the list?

Thanks

Sue


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Litle visitors?? Should I be  ?? 

well I chickened out of going to work today after a little trip to sainburies made my insides wobble about like independent jellies not nice I can tell ya, gonna retry tomorrow..... poor Col is nto having much of a 40th Birthday cos of all this bless him   

Hugs to one and all

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs

 

Have IM'd you.

nx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs no you shouldnt be  and dont worry I'm not going to turn up on your doorstep with my lot!!!  (God that would be !)  to you.

Sue you dont have to say or do the spell at exacally the time on the list  Just on the right day would be fine  I suppose the spell would be strongest at the fullest part of the moon so if you can manage to do the spell around the list time then all the better but sometimes its the middle of the night so No chance there then!!!  Good luck and welcome to the Loons!!! 

Nik hows you today then?

         
[size=16pt] HAPPY 40TH COL
LOVE
MAC, MART, MEG & CON


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Mac

I'm doing ok!  Although if you want a laugh.... Spain require you to have a Syphilis test before tx.... and so I have to go to the local GU clinic today and get mine done!    I was going to go in dark glasses with one of my ginger cats on my head as a wig.  However my Dh said I should just go with a T-shirt which says 'I HAVEN'T GOT THE CLAP' written on it!!     Really honestly ....men!  You wait till he has to go!  

He has just sent me a text saying.. 'Good Luck at the Clap Clinic'...... Yeah right .... that makes me feel a whole lot better about it!!!   

I think you should take your garden furniture in now....     It's not been great here this week..... it might encourage the sun to come out! 
nxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nikki

You will be fine hunni, its not that bad...... and before you all start   I went to the GUM clinic to get my first ever HIV test done many moons ago, They are lovely and so nice, they ended up a few yrs later treating my cervical abnormalities as my Gps were being worse than useless!! i must cofess its quite funny sitting there wondering what everyone has got    and hun you will stick out like a sore thumb as being not there for the reasons some of em are  

Macca

it would be a lovely surprise to see you turn up on my doorstep    you might get the fright of ya life tho...... house is a tip... Col has been trying to do housework for last few weeks   bless his heart

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

nIkki - I am off to get you a t-shirt printed in my lunch hour!!!!!

Debs - feck the housework hun  hope you manage work tomorrow I am sure it will get easier.

Mac - you OK hun?[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 12:26BTW - Tracyb has posted on our clomid thread that her HCG levels are only 60 (something) and she has gone to have them re-done today....she has had multiple m/c so I am praying for her.....will let you know any news.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Sarah .... that isn't great news.    that it isn't another m/c

[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 12:38You aren't in league with my husband are you   .... I wouldn't be surprised if he hasn't got me one printed aswell!!! 

Right I'm off.... to the clinic. I'm sure it won't be too bad Debs. I have had to make an appointment so none of that waiting around in a queue! 

nxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

NIK GOOD LUCK AT THE







CLINIC!!! 

DEBS MY HOUSE IS A HOVEL AT THE MO!!! I'M CONVINCED THERE IS NO POINT CLEANING UNTIL THE WEEKEND BECAUSE I AM DOING A GOOD OLD PRE HOLIDAY CLEAN SO WE HAVE A NICE FRESH HOUSE TO COME BACK TO! MART CAN HELP TOO SO IT WONT BE SO BAD .

I'M DOING GOOD . CAN YOU REMEMBER ALL THE FUSS WE HAD ABOUT MEGS SCHOOLING? WELL WE WENT TO APPEAL AGAINST HER NOT GETTING A PLACE AT THE VILLAGE SCHOOL UP THE RD AND WE FOUND OUT SHE GOT IN!   THE LETTER CAME YESTERDAY AND WE COULDNT BE HAPPIER  SHE WILL START IN JANUARY SO SHE WILL HAVE AN INDUCTION VISIT AT XMAS. MY LITTLE GIRL IS GROWING UP  RIGHT DONT GET ME STARTED! 

LOVE,
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Just a quick post to say that I did the spell on Sunday, but I think I put it out too late in the evening. Does that matter? 

 for all,

Liz
x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Just to let you know that I have sadly had another mc  

I will be taking a break from ttc for a few months but I will be doing the spell   again soon and I wish you all lots of happiness, especially my clomid friend, Sarah  

Thanks for your support.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Tracy I am so sorry for your loss  . We are all here if you need us. Will think of you next full moon. Take care babe  .

Liz, it doesn't matter


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Tracy

Really sorry to see your news sweetie.

Sending much  

hugs
Nikki xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracy hun....I posted on the clomid thread but just wanted to give you a hug ......PM me anytime    

Nikki - How was the clap test?


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Cheeky!!!!  

It was ok actually but the results take forever to come back and then they have to type me a letter saying I am clear.... it should just be through before we go to Spain.  Dh is going tomorrow morning.   

I have had another needle stuck in me today for my E2 test to check that my body has down regged.... I should get the result this afternoon.  I am a little bit nervous actually ... we have had a number of crappy things happen to us and so the pessimistic side of me says something will be wrong although the rational side of me can't give a reason why that should be!  Hey ho.....    Fingers crossed!    

How is everyone else today..... the weather keeps promising to be nice and then not doing so!!    In fact it's a little chilly here.

Speak later

Nikki xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi All,
Weather here was a bit chilly this morning, but is brightening up now . Meg is at pre school and Con is asleep. I really feel knacked but know if i shut my eyes and have a kip I will feel worse!!! So I will have a red bull and keep going!!!  Nik everything will be fine I'm sure . To get back at your DH you shouldn't talk to him just







every time he says something!!! See how he likes it 

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice one!!   I think the joke may go over his head somewhat.... and I would just end up   whilst he would just look at me like I am  

 [br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 13:27Hi Guys

Just to let you know that my E2 blood test came back at the right level so I can go forward and start building up my womb lining. Obviously everything crossed that my donor responds at the end of next week so not quite out of the wood yet.  

Very very sunny here today...... Mac..... hows the patio furniture!! 

nx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Macca

      <happy ones honest

Thank you so much sweetie she is lovely   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik patio furniture is still out! and so is the sun   (touch wood quick!) Cool news about your results  .
Debs your more than welcome love  .


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

You lovely ladies,

Just wanted to see how your all doing.
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

Sendind you all lots of love and         

Love Rhonda.xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

The sun has got his hat on, hip hip hip horray!!! the sun has got his hat on and he's coming out to play!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

..... you can tell who's got new patio furniture cant you!!!


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Well the magic spell didn't work for me this month  
 started on Thursday and started d/r today.

Hi to *Nikki * and all you other Moon Loons out there 

Liz xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

not used it all day! been feeling a bit sluggish . Done some cleaning (much needed!) so don't feel too naughty!!! 

Sorry it wasnt to be your month Liz . Fingers crossed for next time [br]Posted on: 17-06-2006, 17:57:10Holiday tomorrow!!!!!      . Got loads of stuff to be getting on with today! Why have I left some things till the last min!!! Getting bits waxed is a must!  So cant cancel that!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

claire have fun at that parlour  

I cant believe your holibobs have come round so quickly!!!!!! have fun babe  

Hi everyone love n hugs all round

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Have good hols Claire....  

hope todays pain was brief!!!!!     

lots of love girlies
Nikki xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

No todays pain was not brief!!!  but I have practically no hair anywhere!!! [br]Posted on: 19-06-2006, 17:47:12Do you like my new photo of Con? He looks so cute in it!  Well I will see you gals when I get back. Don't go letting the side down now and talking on other threads!!!  God for bid  My patio furniture is still out so I'm sorry if it chucks it down whilst I'm away!!! . Last year when I went away they had internet at the apartments and i am going back to the same place so I might have to pop on and see what your all doing! Only to get a 5 min brake from everything you understand!!!  and if I remember rightly I had a pint in my hand whilst logging on!!! Cool!!!   Not that I am an unfit mother you understand!!! I did only have Meg last year so this year will be much different .
I so hope there are some BFP whilst I'm away . You all take care and I will catch up real soon.
Love & ,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes Macca I remember exactly   Just you enjoy yrself hunni  and cant wait for you to get back   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Well it looks like the fertility goddess blessed me for a little while. Got  yesterday, very faint and then started bleeding and cramping and my little baby is gone.   I know it is a very very very early MC but it is still a shock.   Well looking forward to the next full moon hopefully we will be blessed for a little longer.  

Jenny


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jenny.... so sorry and sad your little one couldn't stay.  I can understand your shock after everything hon.

Sending you a huge hug sweetheart!  
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Claire ~ have a fantastic holiday 

Jenny ~ Sorry to hear that, Big hugs to you Hun  

Liz ~ Sorry the spell didn't work for you this time Hun, Keep trying though, Are you doing it this month aswel? 

 everyone else, How are you all doing Hope your all well 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Nicky  

yes I will be trying the spell again this month and it is the same date as my scan to see if I have d/r and hopefully will be able to start stimming so lets see what she can do for me this month??

Liz xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have an additional spell is anyone is interested - its a bit long winded though[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 18:24
Spell to aid fertility
 

You will need: cuttings of willow and oak, or acorns, seeds of parsley, coriander and fennel, 1 white, 3 pink and 3 blue candles.

Moon phase: New

At the sunset of a new moon during the summer period (doesn't have to be midsummer itself), plant any three of the above herbs in three patches to represent god, goddess and earth, and father, mother and child. Water the seeds, asking for the great fecund earth to bring life to you and your partner, and as you sow the parsley - which germinates very slowly, and is a symbol of patience regarding conception - imagine your own body swelling with life, and filled with green growth.

Mark each seed patch with a tiny candle (one each in white, blue and pink), and trace out a triangle in the earth. Four candles remain, light these alternately over the four weeks following the seed planting. As the seeds sprout your body should come into its own clock and imagining success may make the biggest difference to your chances which getting busy with your bms.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi ladies

I am Nikkiank's cycle buddy and I am after a little help. We are waiting for AF to arrive for her donor. I have done a dance but the effects of this one have to travel all the way to Spain . Could some of you lovely ladies do a dance as well? It may also help by putting a smile on Nikki's face and stop her stressing out too much.

[fly]         [/fly]

Thanks in advance

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I did the fertility spell on a full moon (when I got AF), had ET on a new moon and the day before the next new moon I got a BFP! So now it's 40wks since the spell and we have a new moon this weekend so could I be very cheeky and ask for a new moon labour dance? I'm desperate to get this little one out and if I have to eat another pineapple I may well choke!
Very best wishes to all the moon loons, may your time come soon!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Lizibee and Nikki



here's a little dance from me
       
       
       
Liz xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

hi-ya ladies,

Well the spell didn't work for me this month, the old witch arrived this morning. At least I know my cycles are near enough back to normal.
When is the next moon, as I all geared up and ready to do it again!

Love to all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Rhonda sorry for this month sweetie  but glad your cycles are back to normal


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tue Jul 11th 03:03 am is the next full moon Hun.

 's for you sorry the witch got you 

x x x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Lizz and Helen

Thank you for my special dances!     The donors cycle started over the weekend and she has started her meds.    So I am still on schedule for Spain on Sunday.

Rhonda....   sorry about the witch but glad everything is now back to normal.  Lots of  

Hello to all you spell makers out there who have been a bit quiet since Mac has gone on hols.....     is it due to the football??  

lots of love
Nikki xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh just found this topic,and the next full moon is on our wedding anniversary good omen i think 
right off to check what i have to do 
Leila x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhh Macca when are ya back lovey?? missing you around here!!!

I hope the rest of you are doing ok?? its been quiet on here.... Mind you I havent had much to say either  

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello girls

I need to ask a big huge fat favour!!!  

I am off to Spain for my donor tx on Sunday and will be away for 10 days so I will miss the next Spell..... if there is anyone who has their little ones but is still doing the spell anyway although not necessarily to be blessed would you include a little thought for me.  I should have had my tx by then and be on the 2ww.

I know this is a little cheeky.   and I hope you don't mind.

thank you  
lots of love to everyone
Nikki xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Nikki ~ Take some eggs with you and do the spell in spain 

good luck Hun  will be thinking of you 

x x x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah right..... they will be a bit scrambled after the flight!!!  I think it might be against the law aswell!!  

I can just see it by the pool and everyone wondering what the hell it is in the morning!!   

Thanks for the good wishes!  

nxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

nikkiank said:


> I can just see it by the pool and everyone wondering what the hell it is in the morning!!


 
Thats if the stray cats hadn't gotten to it first 

x x x


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

Nikki Sweetie, I am still doing the spell, and will crack an egg for you too.

Good lucck in Spain.

Lots of love to everyone

Zoe XXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Zoe.....  

Thank you    You are very very kind!  

Your little one looks gorgeous.....  I am saying lots of prayers for a little cutie this time round too!   

Nikki xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I got my appointment date through today (to see about IUI) and it's on the 11th July  Think I will definatly do the spell late on the Monday night so it's there nice and ready for 3.30am on the Tuesday  Hope it brings me luck! We should get DH's SA results then too! 

Nikki ~ I'll think of you too when I do the spell 

Zoe ~ Noah looks soo scrummy 

Nicky x x x


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies.

Nikki, you are welcome Lovie, hope it all goes well, and you soon have your little one in your arms.

Nicky - good luck with the appointment, and DH's results.

Thanks for the lovely comments about Noah, he is a little sweetie, but and early riser hence my early morning posting!

Love to you both

Zoe XXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello my lovely spell makers

Well this will be my last post for a little while as I am off very early on Sunday morning to Spain.  Womb lining looked ok this morning on the scan but my lovely donor has her first scan later this afternoon so I have everything crossed that she is responding well.  

Thank you Zoe and Nicky for including me a little in your spells.     so very kind!  

Mac... hope you are having/had a great holiday.

Sarah, Debs, Jenny hope you are all ok     

I wish everyone well this month with their spells.... sorry to those I have missed in this post      

All my love
Nikki xxx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Good Luck Nikki! I will be thinking of you!

Lots of love ZoeXXX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck Nikki Hun, Will be thinking of you 

x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
    Its great to be back!!!   . I wrote a message earlier but lost it . Silly Mooooooo! Well did last months spelling bring any good news Nik hows things with you after Spain?

Love & Hugs to you all,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Mornig Ladies,

Looks like we lost a few pages!

Whe is the next full moon?

Hope you are all OK.

ikki sweetie, I hope you are doig OK?

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry girls.  I'm not great right now.   

But thank you for asking
love nikki xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SORRY NIK   MASSIVE HUGS TO YOU  . TAKE IT EASY LOVE.

LOVE & HUGS,
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Nikki, sweetie, big kiss to you. In my thoughts

lots of love 

Zoe XXX

ps, my N is sticking so apologies.XXX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Zoe there is nothing worse than a sticky N!!!  Way to go with the weight loss   you have/are doing FAB!!!!! Keep up the great work  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello moon loons 

Nik sorry things arn't great right now 

The next fullmoon ladies is Wed Aug 9th 10:55 am.

If anyone knows of any updates for the bfp & birth list could u let me know in here so I can change it, I normally search the site and have a look but am full of busy just now helping to replace old posts that were deleted  Stupid nasty person!! I know Freddie should be due soon if she hasn't already had her bubbas? ?

Thanks Girls
Will try and get back soon and do personals once things have calmed down and the posts are restored 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick honestly call yourself a mod!!! You really should be able to do a million things at once!  I demand you do personals!!!  ONLY JOKING!!!!!!! Your all doing a fab job getting FF back on track .[br]: 03-08-2006, 08:17:00[fly]WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!  [/fly]

HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.

[br]: 03-08-2006, 08:20:38


claire mac said:


> [/size]SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
> 
> Piglett 03/01/06 Edward 8lb 1 oz
> ZoeD 04/01/06 Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz
> ...


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Roll on August 9th


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik you MUST remember this time  . I will send you a text to make sure you do!!!  hey they say things come in 3's maybe this is your lucky roll!!! PLEASE BE NIKS LUCKY ROLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mac you know me too well  I always forget! Def send me a text - I am at work all day but will do it in the ambulance bay if I have too![br]: 6/08/06, 20:182 Days to go - see Mac I am actively trying to remember this time [br]: 7/08/06, 19:20Tomorrow is the day ladies


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Good girl Nik!!!  Get your stuff ready to take to work and dont forget them!!!


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi-ya, 

I'm doing the spell this month (forgot last time) As it's during the day, is it best to do it tonight or tomorrow night? I could do it at lunchtime tomorrow when I get home from work. When will be best? 

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't think it matters when sweetie.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Rhonda that sounds pefrect! Good luck!!!
Nik am just about to text you!!!


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Well I have done my spell today.

Hope that it will bring me luck as I am due to test on Friday  
Good luck to you all this month

Liz xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Liz fingers crossed for you (and everybody else ) this month!!! Been really slow on here for the past couple of weeks  . Mind you I havent been my normal BIG gob self!!!   Nik hope you are o.k and recovering from spain and everything else  . Huge hugs to everybody  .

Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I did my spell today and thought of you all!

Good luck on Friday Liz!

Nik, big kiss to you!

Mac -Love ya!

Zoe XXX


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have decided not to do it today in the end cause I am not ovulating so no chance of getting pg anyway - false hope type of thing but when I start clomid again I'll start this again too x  Good luck to everyone who's done it


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok.
I haven't had a chance to do the spell today, so am just about to do it now. Hope I'm not to late. Good luck to you all this month, I hope it brings good news to us all.

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

oops, forgot to do the spell this month! Good luck and     to all of you who did!

Liz

xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I am sat here blumming cold . I think we will have some more nice weather but summer is defo on the way out!!! Roll on winter when we can all get wrapped up warm and put the open fire on!!!  I started my Xmas shopping yesterday!!! and have already bought Meg and Cons winter coats!  better to be safe than sorry!!!  Watch it be 40oc today!!! 

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.[br]: 11-08-2006, 07:08:05Is nobody chatting?
Hope you are all doing o.k   I think some need bigger hugs than others so .
Today really feels like summer is on the way out!!!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Mac

Sorry.... I'm not really posting at the moment.  I just feel far too awful about everything.  I did do the spell but starting to feel the futility of my situation and I am really depressed.

Thank you for thinking about me the other day.  It made me feel  

Really rainy and bleak here too at the moment.

Sending you   right back.
much love
Nikki xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nikki just wanted to stop by and give you a  sweetie


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nikki you are alway in my thoughts and I really miss our mad chats!!!   A quick question..... Do you think by leaving my patio furniture out all year I could provoke the worset winter ever!!!   

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh girls thank you.... you have made me    you are very kind.  

Mac.... re the furniture.... if you don't take it in right now I may have to seek you out and hide it!  

nxxxxx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Nikki, big kiss to you lovely, thinking of you XXX

Mac and Nikki, big kisses to you too, it is very quiet around here these days, keep checking up.

Love to you all

Zoe XXX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik sorry patio furniture still out!!!  Snows on the way!!!







.

Zoe your cousin was FAB on t.v the other night!!!







. Defo gets the thumbs up from me


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Lovely Spellers!

Mac - Thanks so much we are really proud of Bee, crap song, hope she gets a better one this week - they are doing songs to teat their acting this week.... sounds interesting!

Hope everyone is OK? never seen our thread so far down the page.

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Zoe I know I'm not liking the silence on our lovely thread!!!  .  Hope your cousin enjoys her song more this week then!  .

Hi to everyone else , Nicky 1 where are you? 

Nik (Nikkiank) sending you BIG hugs and lots of love  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Lovely Lovely Fertility Goddess, please bring some BFP's!

Lots of love

The FF Spellers
XXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry guys - I have been so very down this week.  Cried for 2 days about my lost babies.  Don't understand why they had to be taken from me when getting pregnant is so difficult and costs so much financially and emotionally.  

My cycle hasn't come back either.  Day 27 and no ovulation or sign of af and that hasn't happened to me since I started my periods.  Even though my cycles are short now they are regular and short.  I don't feel like a proper person anymore...just useless.

Anyway... I am off to hang out my washing - so if you wouldn't mind camouflaging your patio furniture for a couple of hours so I can get it dry Claire I would be very grateful!  

Hope you all have great weekends
much love and thank you for your support
Nikki xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik you are not useless! You are a much loved and respected member of FF who I class as my friend and would help in any way possible if I could. We are all here for you love and you can call on us whenever you need to. We are all troubled in many different ways, I just hope your dreams come true and you can start to feel like yourself again. I am actually still waiting to feel like myself again!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank Claire (think you meant me and not Sarah...   )


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes Nik I did!!!  but Sarah is nice too! [br]: 19-08-2006, 15:50:05Hello all you mad people!!! 
Why oh why are we not babbling on about anything and everything  Have you all dissapeared Well I will do the babbling for all of us . Con has had a viral infection so has been really off for the past week and not at all himself  to top it all off he is cutting his first tooth so the days have been long and the nights longer!!! Bless him he is normally such a good little one . I am going to look for a stop time spell so I can catch a few winks . Also trying to sell our house and at the mo everything is just a bit AAARRRRRRRGGGGGGG!!! . Right then thats why I haven't been round much so i think I can be excused  apart from that I have a letter from my Mum!!! 

Take care my lovelies,
Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello everyone 

Sorry I haven't posted much, I have no excuses tho sorry!  Just haven't got much to say at the mo, We are waiting to get the all clear from our blood tests results so we can be matched to do egg share with ICSI, It's been over 3 weeks now so hoping we hear something soon  I can't wait to get started, Mad or what  

Mac ~ Sorry to hear Con has been poorly, Massive  's for him.

Nik ~ Sorry to hear you've been feeling down Hun  I hope your feeling a bit brighter now Hunny 

big  and  to everyone else  Hope your all OK?

So who's doing the spell this time round? It's Thur Sep 7th 18:43 pm, I'll be doing it if I remember 

x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll be doing it with all you ladies in mind, and also to thank the fertilitry Godess  .


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just popping on to say    Hope you are all ok.

Do you think the fertility goddess might get me my cycle back if I ask.  Day 38 and no sign of anything... I was hoping to risk going for another IUI and have an appointment to discuss this on Friday.... however with cycle to speak of I can't see that being imminent!   

love to you all
Nikki xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya  Girls

I have written it in code on every diary and calander at work to make sure I don't forget   Just waiting for someone to ask what a circle with a cross in it means  (The full moon and fingers crossed   hehe) 
I did have a )O( symbol on something else, but there is a wierd woman at work who says she is into Wicca stuff and recognised it, but the kind of things she has been talking about ain't any Wicca rituals etc that I have heard of  so I have stayed WELL clear of her 

Nikki ~ I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon hun.   I am hoping the Reiki I am having at the mo will help with mine, it seems to be working soooo far but it is early days.  

Mac ~ I hope Con is feeling better now  

Love n Hugs to All Xxx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

HI Lovely Ladies,

Sorry to have been away so long, sorting Noahs Christening, and now Andy is on leave, so we have been hectic!

I will be spelling on the 7th, and giving thanks to the fertility Goddess.

Mac - sorry Con is a bit poorly, bless them , it breaks your heart to see them off colour! Noah just dosent sleep at the moment! not complaining thi, as that huge grin in the morning more than makes up for it!

Nicky - Good luck with the blood tests! I hope you get your match soon!

Nikki - Big kiss to you sweetie, thinking of you.


Shellebell- Hello! and hope you remember the full moon! sounds good to keep clear of your lady in the office!

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. this is a bit of a plea really. I'm away staying with the in-laws whilst it's the full moon this month, and I wondered if anyone might be able to maybe think of me or something whilst they are doing the spell for themself, and I'll return the favour if ever you can't do it? I'd be so grateful as I really don't want to miss one.

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Rosie

I will include you in my spell as I can't really try for myself this month and everyone was so kind doing one for me when I was in Spain.   

love Nikki xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Rosie I will think of you to  .


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hurrah,

nearly spell time again! Hope your all well I will be 'spelling' on the 7th! Good luck to everyone!

Liz
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Is it me or does anybody else think in her piccy Liz looks like Celine Dion?


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Mac! you are so right! she looks so glam!

Well I have to say the Goddess has blessed me again! I got a BFP today ( I am 2 weeks late, but have been testing BFNI have waited a week and tested today)

I don't know if it makes any difference, but the 2 times I have been pg, it is the month I have done the buried egg spell.

I will be doing the spell tomorrow to say Thank you, and pray for your BFP's.

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## DJF (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Hope you don't mind me posting.  I have just registered on FF but have been reading posts for a while and have even done the spell a few months ago and bought the baby bonnet.  Can I ask what is the buried egg spell??

Also I have misplaced the spell can someone please tell me how I can find it on here?  Is it tomorrow that I should do it and does it have to be at a specific time

Hope everyone is well.

Congratulations to everyone who has got their BFP's.  Big (((((HUGS))))) to everyone else who is still waiting.

Debbs x


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Debbs,

The spell we do monthly is on the first page of this link, I am sure someone cleverer than me will fetch it forward for you! I tink the full moon is 18.43ish, so you could spell at this time, or at anyime during the day/night I am sure! ( this info is also on the 1st page)

There is a second spell, that I have only done 2 times, and both times the following month I have been pg. I will dig it out and post it for you in a bit.

Love to all

Zoe XXX[br]: 7/09/06, 05:50OK, so here is is!

take and egg, and paint a picture of pg lady on it in green food dye
bury it in a pot, and sprinkle grass seed on the top repeating the words:
Hidden deep in an earth filled pot
left to stand where the sun is hot
An egg beneath, the soil below
a child within me starts to grow

Water daily, and leave on a sunny window sill.

I still have mine sat on the sill, and did it on the Aug full moon.

Good luck

Zoe XXX


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm not sure about the Celine Dion comment, I personally think she's a bit of a dog (sorry all you Celine Dion fans). I have just had my hair cut into a funky jaw length bob, so maybe its time to change the pic again!

Congrats again Zoe. Maybe I'll do the second egg spell too this month then! We have our own chickens so it will be a nice fresh organic egg too - and still warm maybe!

We are trying naturally again this month and I have high hopes as I have concentrated on improving my cm at the time of ovulation. So we'll see.

Good luck to everyone else doing the spell & lots of   for us all.

Liz
x


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Liz,

Got to be worth a go! wow another chicken Lady! I am chicken mad, and have about 60!

Good luck all

Zoe XXX


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Wow,

we only have two! DH would love more though. They are great aren't they!

By the way Zoe, I have all my stuff ready for the second spell - egg, food colouring, grass seed etc, but when its the best time to do it? I was planning to do it after the workmen leave (we are having the house painted) and before DH gets home, which means early evening. I guess it shouldn't matter, I just thought I'd ask.

How are you feeling by the way? I hope your not too tired and nauseous! 

Liz
x


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Liz,

It dosent even say it should be done on a full moon, but I did it after my normal spell. Good luck XXX

The chickens are fab, I breed a few for fun too!

Lots of love all
Zoe XXX


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Zoe

That's wonderful news!!! Many congratulations    

Am going to try the spell again now as we are TTC naturally after our miscarriage-hope she is listening as don't hold out much hope after nearly 10 years with our probs.  

Good luck everyone spelling tonight-hope she blesses us all.   

love
scruffyted xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Good luck scruffyted & everyone else that is doing the spell tonight.

I have done both spells. I have put the egg out in the garden on the area that we buried the cat last month. Mmmmm, does that make me sound   It is facing the moon (at the moment) and is a quiet spot under the apple tree.

 to all,

Liz
x


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Lovely Spellers,

I did the spell for all too, good luck, and Babydust to all

Ted, I so hbope it happens for you sweetie, you never know, it has been a shock both times for us, so I hope a lovely shock is on its way to you - big kiss

Zoe XXX


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

My egg was eaten in the night......  is this a bad thing

Liz
x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wasn't it a beautiful moon last night,   lets hope it's a good sign for us all.   

Magpie-No it's not a bad thing-in fact i'm sure someone's egg was eaten and she got a BFP, can't remember who it was sorry.   

Zoe-Thank you for your message sweetheart- 

love
Scruffyted xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Zoe massive  babe!!! How pleased am I for you?!  You have made my day.....week.....month!!! shall we add you to the spell list again? Your our first "Double yolker!"  a huge honour I'll have you know 
Hello and best of luck to everyone else . Fingers crossed we have a good month .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.[br]: 08-09-2006, 20:35:07Quote from: claire mac on 23-03-2005, 15:42:36
WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!

HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.

Full moon dates in 2006

Sat Jan 14th 09:47 am 

Mon Feb 13th 04:44 am

Tues Mar 14th 23:35 pm 

Thur Apr 13th 16:41 pm 

Sat May 13th 06:52 am 

Sun June 11th 18:04 pm 

Tue Jul 11th 03:03 am

Wed Aug 9th 10:55 am

Thur Sep 7th 18:43 pm 

Sat Oct 7th 03:13 am

Sun Nov 5th 12:58 pm

Tue Dec 5th 00:24 am 

SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
Piglett 03/01/06 Edward 8lb 1 oz  
ZoeD 04/01/06 Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz  double yolker!!! 
Mac 23/02/06 Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06 Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 11/6/06 Oliver Andrew 7lb 6oz 
Lizibee 3/7/06 Rosa Grace  
Freddie EDD 10/07/06 
Sarahstewart  
Wendy Woo ? 
Caza 7/8/06 Maddison 5lb 10oz and Jacob 5lb 12oz   
Allison Kate  
Scruffyted EDD 20/12/06 ~  
Shortbutkute EDD 26/12/06 
ClareMack Twins   
Fidget 
TracyB 
Nikkiank 
ZoeD EDD 02/05/07


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Scruffy - I will be sending lots of spelling vibes your way XXX

Liz _ LOVE the bob! you look fab, and not a bit like Ms Dion!

Mac - Thank you so much Hun, we are stunned! please do add me to the list again, unless anyone is uncomfortable about it. - big Kiss to you lovely.

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Zoe you are back on the list babe!!!   Are you o.k down the bottom or would you like to have your little one next to Noah?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

I had a BFN today but its a bit early, so I will do another test when we get to Denver. Did I tell you that I'm going away? 5 days in Denver for business and then a week in San Francisco for a holiday.

Zoe, I wanted to let you know that my grass seed is growing! So you never know!

I hope you are well.

Good luck to everyone else this month.

Liz
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Liz keep positive   Have a great holiday and we will keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Liz Keep positive, and keep believing! have a lovely holiday. Thinking of you XXX


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls - I'm back.



nikkiank said:


> Hi Rosie
> 
> I will include you in my spell as I can't really try for myself this month and everyone was so kind doing one for me when I was in Spain.
> 
> love Nikki xx





claire mac said:


> Rosie I will think of you to .


Just want to say a big thanks to you both Nikki and Claire for including me in your spells, it was really good of you. If you ever need me to return the favour, please shout my way.

Had a nice break, but having to get back to do the pee tests and having BMS at the in-laws isn't the easiest.

 Zoe on your BFP. I think I'll be trying your spell on the next full moon!



Magpie said:


> We are trying naturally again this month and I have high hopes as I have concentrated on improving my cm at the time of ovulation. So we'll see.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else doing the spell & lots of  for us all.
> 
> ...


Liz, if you don't mind me asking, what steps are you taking to improve your cm? I think I need to do that too.

|good luck to all you other spellers out there.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Its a BFN for me this month  . Oh well, we are currently in San Francisco so life isn't too bad  !

I hope you are all well, good luck for anyone else that did the spell.

Hi Rosie, I have been reading up about improving cm, so I have started taking evening primrose oil up to ovulation. Drinking much more water & grapefruit juice (increases cm). Its worth looking on the internet, there is plenty of info around.

Liz
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

To all those with BFN's  

 Zoe  on your BFP 

 Hello to everyone else, Hope your all doing OK! I didn't do the spell this time round but did go out side and look at the moon while asking the fertility goddess very nicely for some BFP's all round !!

I got a call from the clinic yesterday to say we have been matched  and they are sending my plan out in the post, Have been told this will be my treatment plan so should hopefully get some dates within the next couple of days  

Hopefully will get to start this cycle on day 21 which will be 6th Oct so will defo be doing 7th oct spell 

Can't wait to start!!  Mad or what  

Love to all

x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Liz sorry about your BFN  , enjoy the rest of your holiday and tell us all about it when you get home  .

Nick thats BRILLIANT news love! Let us know what your plan is as soon as you know  . I am sure we will all be thinking of you on the 7th Oct! I know I will be  .

Hows every one else doing? O.K I hope   Sending you all positive vibes  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Lovely Spellers,

Liz Sorry to hear about your BFN, I used Robitussin during my fertile time, as it ismeant to help the CM flow, not sure if it works or not. Have a lovely holiday!

Nick - Fab news, cant wait to hear your plan dates, good luck.

Mac - How are you doing Sweets?

All well here, had my scan today, and had a lovely heart beat.

Love to all

ZoeXXX


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Liz-so sorry it was a BFN for you this month, your holiday sounds wonderful, enjoy.

Nicky-That's great news, how exciting.  

Zoe-hope you are ok and not to sick.  

Mac-I smile everytime I see your photo's of your two.  

hi to everyone else-BFN for me today   but I guess I knew a natural miracle would be a miracle  

love
Scruffyted xx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Zoe

We crossed post's-fantastic news that you saw a heartbeat   

What is Robitussin? Never heard of it or am I just  

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Zoe fantastic news about your little one  . Has it made it all a bit more real now?

Scruffy.....arrrrrg thanks chick!  . It means a lot to think others get some happiness from my little ones   I am going to change Cons photo tommorrow because he is somewhat chunkier now!!!   I think Meg will like me to change hers too so she isn't left out!!!  We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Zoe ~ Fab news on seeing the heartbeat Hunny  

Thank you all for your msgs  I was hoping my treatment plan would of been in the post today but it wasn't Hopefully tomorrow 

x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick have you recieved your plan yet? Its been donkeys?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry, was poorly over the weekend and only just really getting back `with it` today 

I got my treatment plan through on Friday, we start on the 6th Oct   I don't need to bother with the pill and recipient must be around the same cycle wise as me as I have my first DR injection on 6th!!  I have to phone tomorrow to make the appointment, Now I'll start getting scared rather than excited  

Thanks for asking Hun and sorry I hadn't updated before now 

Can't believe Connor is 7 months already    Thats flown over!! 

x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick thats brilliant!!!  . Do keep us up to date with your journey   We are all right here for you if you need us  . I know what your saying about Con!   7 months   I cant believe its nearly a year and a half since I got my BFP!!!!! It seams like only yesterday


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Nicky - Good luck with your start date! wow, 6th Oct no time now!

Scruffy - Robitussin is cough mixture, helps the CM apparently! don't know if it helped, but it was the only time I used it!

Mac - Cant wait to see the new photo of Con and Megs! such cuties! getting Noah weighted today so should be intersting!

I am well thanks, a bit sick at times, but not too bad - thank you all

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi girls

I haven't posted on here for yonks and you have probably all forgotten me    I sort of lost faith in the spell  and havent done it for a while....I honestly thought I would be pg again by now after my m/c.  But am feeling  more positive as we finally have our appointment at BCRM tomorrow so am back with you.

Congrats to Zoe and  to anyone who needs one!!!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Zoe glad your doing well, haven't got round to taking any new piccies of the kids but will try harder to get my   in to gear!!! Promise  .

Sarah, great to have you back love  . good luck for your appointment   Let us know how you get on.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies 

im new to this thread i come across it by accident i start down regging on friday so im gonna to 

the spell on oct7 the only thing is do i have to do it at 3in the morning or can it be anytime that night  

also is there anything else i can try


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nicky-fab news hun, bet you can't wait to get started.  

Zoe-Thanks for that, will have to go and buy some-fake cough coming up!   Hope your ok.  

Hi Sarah, nice to see you back-I was the same after my miscarriage I didn't post here as also lost faith in the spell, but I'm back and praying for a miracle. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. 

Mac-No way is Connor 7 months already!!   wow that has flown by.

hi and welcome to fudgeyfu-you can do the spell anytime of the day/night on the 7th, I always do it when it is dark but before bedtime.

love
Scruffyted xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Fudgeyfu Welcome to our thread  . I like scruffy will do the spell in the evening before bed, which might just be about 8pm for me!   

Scruffyted Welcome home love  . yes time has flown   Con is like i said 7 months old but is such a chubby chubster (And long!) he is already wearing 12 - 18 month clothes!!!   I just wish I could send you one of his cuddles down the PC!!!  .


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks for the welcome back peeps you really are kind   will let you know how I get on at BCRM!!!!   am scared and excited.....   any of you guys had treatment there?

fudgey - welcome hun......I do loads of crazy things as well as the spell.....   I have lots of crystals and one spell involves putting a ruby into a glass of spring water and leaving outside when a full moon....then drink in the morning.....(don't drink the ruby thou   ) sounds gross doesn't it   but I will try anything....even read we should BMS under a fruit tree but DH wasn't too keen     so I always put my egg under our apple tree instead.

Sarah


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sarah I don't think I will be inviting any of the spellers round my house through fear of love making under my pear tree!!!   The only fruity thing going on in my garden is of the edible kind!!!    Yep I think your well and truly back with us love!!!


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Great to see the thread moving again!

Sarah - welcome back Hun, I was at BCRM, had BFN, but there were really fab! are you from the area? if so we have a meet in October with all kinds of people at all different stages of tx - you are welcome to join us!

Scruff, make sure you get for chesty coughs! it is the guillamine (sp) that you need in the expectorant - good luck!

Fuge - lovely to have you on board! I will do the spell in the evening too, probably about 8-9pm - good luck sweetie

Mac - I know what you mean, my life is crazy at the moment! Con sounds like a lovely (little?) bundle! My pal is now on Mat leave so hopefully I will be up mid Oct sometime, be lovely to meet you all in the flesh!

All well here, altho, I am convinced something will go wrong, natural I know, so the mw has booked me in for another scan in a week or so to try to keep me sane! I feel so neurotic this time.

Well lovelies, look after yourselves

Love Zoe XXX


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

thanks for the lovely welcome   im getting quite excited now im going to clinic this morning to pick up

meds for fet. i told dp about the spell and he thinks ive gone totally  

im looking forward to doing it   next week i think i will try anything at the minute  

hope you are all doing ok speak to you soon


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Zoe - from the forest of dean hun   where are you meeting?  My DH works in Bristol so that is why we chose there !!!!

Mack -    yep deffo back aren't I ?   

Yesterday went well!!! you certainly get what you pay for !!!!!  Appointment yesterday was 2 hours long....with NHS I have never been in for longer than 15 mins    DH's sperm OK now up to 55% motility  and they tested them alongside Donor Sperm and DH's were much better at everything than the donor     

We have a post coital test in 2 weeks (ughhhhh) and a scan in 6 weeks.....and further consultation.......I am getting booked in for a laproscopy too  am v. v. scared.     She was v. angry that I had been refered for IVF by the NHS and wants to get results on these tests before deciding any treatment.  She was unhappy I had NO tests after my m/c EVEN though I had an infection which is not normal at 5 1/2 weeks!!!

She also asked loads of family Q's one was 'any history of baldness in young men (under 30).....my dad was completely bald at 21  aparently it is linked to testosterone levels and I could have had it passed onto me....so she took a BT for that also!!!!  - could be why I have bad skin and could mean PCO slightly even thou BT say otherwise but she will find out when scan takes place.

God I feel amazing!!!!!!!  I feel like someone is listening!!!!!!

Have a good weekend everyone....i feel so   (for a change !!!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Zoe looking forward to you coming up  .

Fudgeyfu Mart has got used to my weird ways  , At first when we were trying anything and everything to conceive he had no choice but get used to them.....and quick!!!  

Sarah I am soooooooo happy you are getting some proper and well deserved attention  . Its great that every avenue is being looked in to and I just hope that this is your turning point and you get some good luck  .


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

Sarah! I live in the Forest too! well almost! St  Braivels! where are you? sounds like you had Dr Lambert? if so she is great, and made me feel exactly the same way! We are meeting in Bristol, but I am happy to drive if you fancy it? Friday 13th aggghhhhhh!!!!!!

Mac - I will deffo let you know when I am coming up, it has been a while since I was in Notts, and only really know my way to Castle donigton, Bobbers Mill, and the town centre so if you can work with that we are in business!

Fudge, all our DH's think we are crazy, but we are gaining momentum! (and BFP's) so it is good to think there is something in it! good luck Hun!

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

ps Sarah, Where do you have acu? I have a guy in the forest who I think was a big part of my BFP(s) - not to try to sway you XXX


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Sorry I've been so AWOL for so long but it was really hard waiting to get going again and I was also up to my neck in it sorting out my new business.  Anyway I have been thinking about you girls and doing the spell when I could.

Zoe...I saw your ticker on my voting room post and I couldn't believe my eyes    WOW hunni...what fantastic news, you must be delighted.  Have a safe and happy pregnancy hunni     

Mac...hope everything is going well. Can't believe how big Connor is getting...time just goes tooooooooo quickly!!

Sarah...sounds like you had an amazing appointment and that they're doing everything they can to help you.  Best of luck hunni    

Hi Fudgyfo, Scruffyted, Nicky and all the other magic spellers   

Well I'm on Day 7 of stimming and back for second scan tomorrow.  Starting to feel a bit hormonal now but I'm on short protocol this time which is sooooooooo much better!!  Can't believe I've finally started again, it's been six months since my m/c and it was really hard to see time slipping away   but feeling really positive at the moment.

When is the spell this month?  Don't want to miss it!!

Love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi ladies!

Allison, welcome back! fab news on your Stimming, sorry it is starting to turn you hormonal, good luck for your scan, cant wait to hear! Thanks so much lovely, we are shocked and delighted - I am very neurotic tho this time! Full moon is 7th Oct at 03.13

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

wow zoe how crazy is that!!!!!  I live near Berry Hill....was it David Smythe who did your acu?  We had Dr Catherine Coulson @ BCRM

Can't do the meet on the 13th as it's a mates 30th b'day.....count me in next time thou.

Allison    

Mack - great thing the full moon is on Saturday....any ideas on getting DH naked under the apple tree?


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Sarah,

How Funny! yes it  is David I see, I take it you already see him! great guy! sorry you cant make the meet - Altho I had BFN at BCRM I am sure it is the reason for my BFP's I fell pg with Noah the month after tx.

i will just be finishing work in time for the full moon on Sat!

Love to all Zoe
XXX


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Mac-thank you for Connors "cyper" cuddles.   Would love a real cuddle of him.

Zoe-thank you hun-it is on my shopping list as is eggs!! Hope you are ok, great that your MW is sending you for another scan.  

Sarah-so pleased your appointment went well, sounds like they are really looking after you. 

Allison-welcome back-really good to see you are stimming.   for lovely follies and a wonderful BFP for you.  

hi to everyone else-mustn't forget to buy eggs this week!  

love
Scruffyted xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everybody  

im gonna go and get my eggies tomorrow im looking forward to doing the spell on sat  

even though dh thinks im round the twist    i told  my son who is 15 too he thinks ive totally lost it 

but i think i will try anything at the minute   hope everyone is ok speak to you soon


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

come on ladies have you all got your eggs ready     

Hope everyone is OK....you all seem a little quiet.  Clare Mack are you poorly or something


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I have never done the spell before do I have to do it at 3am?      

May do it this month nothing to lose!  Probably have next doors cats who are a nuisance anyway eating the egg!
strawbs xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

I'll be doing the spell again on Saturday night (it is Saturday night isn't it or is it early hours of Sat morn?) and I think I might do this one as well if I can get some grass seed:



zoed said:


> Hi Debbs,
> 
> The spell we do monthly is on the first page of this link, I am sure someone cleverer than me will fetch it forward for you! I tink the full moon is 18.43ish, so you could spell at this time, or at anyime during the day/night I am sure! ( this info is also on the 1st page)
> 
> ...


I'm throwing everything at it this month as it's my 2nd to last lot of Clomid!

Good luck to all you other girls who are spelling. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Well offically the Full Moon is in the early hours of Sat morning. I will be doing the grass spell on Fri night so it it in the Full Moon light for Sat morning.
I can't see it really being a difference if you do a spell Friday night or Sat night, either are pretty close to a full moon either way


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Shellebell! you are right! friday night it is!

Good luck to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

do you have to use green food dye for the grass seed spell could i not use a a green felt tip   

wait till my dh finds out about this spell he will think ive totally lost it  

hope everyone is fine today


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

hiya ladies, can I join in your full moon fun? I can use all the help I can get, this is our 5th icsi in a year and I'm pretty nervous... I live in Belgium, don't think I can get hold of any green food colouring today, so it'll have to be just the first egg spell  -  if you want to be blessed with twins, do you do the spell twice, i.e two eggs??   just wondering...

so tonight then.. before going to bed, or what are you girls doing?

lol, jome


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thats what i like to see......Lots of chatting whilst I've been away!!!   Sorry thought i had mentioned i was going away for a few days?   Oh well daft old me!!!   We went to stop around the Filey area and got back today  . I will do the spell tonight before bed which might just be about 8pm!!! 
  Allison its FAB to have you back babe!!!   . Great that your having Tx again and your feeling positive  .
Sarah will you stop calling me Claire Mack!!! Its Claire mac not Mack!!!!   I think you are getting confused because there is a Claire mack but its not me!!!  
  
Zoe are your little ladies (hens!) working hard and giving you that perfect egg for tonight?  

Jome we have had some double yolkers but no twins yet! I actually broke two eggs once because a members husband had asked for twins!!!   It didn't work but its worth a try  

So is everyone doing it tonight then? Best time really because there is no way I am getting up at 3 am if I don't have to!!!   Watch out, now i have said that one of the kids will be up and wanting me!!! .

Massive hellos to everybody else I have missed (loads I know!  ) Look we have pretty much the old gang back!!! and a few new members for good luck!  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

SORRY CLAIRE MAC!!!!!   

It doesn't take a lot to confuse me   AND I can't even blame it on clomid anymore !!!!  

Jome - I sometimes do 2 in the hope I will get twins    double yolkers are good!!!!

Positive Vibes to everyone      

BTW I am doing the spell tonight when its dark......hope its not pi$$ing it down !!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Well I've got my pot and my grass seed and my eggs ready for tonight. Just need to get the food dye from the Supermarket later. Do you think if you do the burying eggs one if you use 2 eggs with a pg lady painted on, it could encourage twins? Or do you think it will mess things up by doing that - messing with a magic spell and the like?

Rosie. x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Why do we need food colouring?  

I am going to do this tonight too!! So i need an egg, any particular green leaves?


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

wow quite a few of us will be spelling tonight, so glad I popped on as would have done the spell tomorrow night!

Zoe-can i ask when did you take the medicine, when you were due to ovulate or the whole month??

Mac-hope you had a nice few days away.

Good luck fellow spellers, will be thinking of you all tonight and hoping we all get that wonderful BFP.   

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Just to say I'm having medicated FET at the moment - transfer due next week so I'll definately breaking an egg tonight!!!! Just want to double check that we dont have to do it at 3am do we? and how long do we leave it outside for? I have a feeling that mine will be gone in the morning eaten by foxes.........

Good luck everyone!


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Wow what a lot of Spellers tonight!

I think green pen is fine if you have no food colouring, I guess it just has to be green!

Scruffy, I took the Robitussin from about day 10 to 16 only 2 spoons a day not the reccomended on the pack if you had a cough!

I will spell tonight before I go to work (10.30pm boo) as at 3am I just need to get to my bed!

Good luck ladies, I will be mentioning you all in my spell

Love Zoe XXX

ps mac - dint know you were away, but great to have you back!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm having a last minute spell panic - please can anyone help answer this, as I want to do it soon before it goes dark, and don't know whether to use 2 eggs in the burial spell or not?



Rosie P said:


> Well I've got my pot and my grass seed and my eggs ready for tonight. Just need to get the food dye from the Supermarket later. Do you think if you do the burying eggs one if you use 2 eggs with a pg lady painted on, it could encourage twins? Or do you think it will mess things up by doing that - messing with a magic spell and the like?
> 
> Rosie. x


Thanks


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Rosie, so far the two egg twin thing hasn't worked but its worth a go . I don't think it will mess around with the spell I think its what you believe in that counts 

Sailaice any green leaves will do. I have used bamboo, pear and pretty much any house hold leaves before!!! 

Teenasparkle like Zoe says just do the spell before you go to bed . Always good if its dark because no one can see you!!! Also I do the spell indoors then take the saucer outside so your not actually saying anything outside and people wont hear you and think your !!! Also the egg being eaten is thought of as a good sign . Going back to mother nature and all . I often leave the saucer out for a few days if the egg is still there, if its been eaten then i bring it back in right away.

Hope this month bring lots and lots of spell babies for you all. I will think of each and every one of you when I do the spell .

   

[size=15pt][fly]GOOD SPELLING LADIES!!![/fly]


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Claire - panic averted!   I'm going to double up (eggs that is) on both spells, and do the burial one right after Home & Away. Yes, sad I know!!! 

Rosie. xxx

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update: Just painted (very badly!!!) 2 pregnant ladies on 2 eggs. To see them you would be astonished that I have an art degree - I'm ashamed!!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Just done mine  and asked for you all each by name! I think and hope I remembered everybody   Zoe I just thanked the goddess for your little bump!   and for my two   I know i am sooooo lucky and I have finnished my baby journey (a long way off finnished because Meg and Con will always be my babies!) but I can still try for you lovely ladies. I cant see the moon here in Nottingham so I guess it might be a bit cloudy where you lot are too?   never mind I am sure the goddess has listened to our pleads.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Claire, you are very kind doing the spell for all us ladies (oh, and me!  ) It's very cloudy and windy here too. Hope my eggs don't blow away!


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

oohh i ate my last egg yesterday and the shop is closed!! i will do that on the next one tho


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I have done my spell for you all too, I think I remembered you all, there are so many of us now!

Mac - Thank you sweetheart!

Love and baby dust to all, and here are to some Nov BFP's

Big Kiss

Zoe XXX


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

o thanx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

ive got all my spell things ready im gonna wait till dh goes to bed its a bit windy hear too  

i got green food colouring from mother in law so im gonna start painting  

oohh im excited 

goodluck everybody


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

the moon is looking beautiful! just about to do mine, db is going to join in  

good luck everyone!! I'll be watching this threads for lots of bfps!!!

lol, jome


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well it is cloudy here in Luton, but I am getting breaks in the clouds enough that the moon is shining though sooo brightly.
I have thought for all of you too, so don't worry if you can't do it this time, I think all bases are covered


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

i did my spell lastnight it was quite windy but the moon was very clear  

i did the grass sees one and the saucer one my 15 year old son caught me red handed doing the spell

and said OMG my mother has turned into a witch  

do i bring my saucer in now


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning ladies  ,
    Its a lovely bright sunny day here in good old Nottingham and my eggs (yes I broke 2 just to re test this twin theory!) are still outside in tact so I think I might drop them under our per tree because trees are a good fertility thinghy too (hence the bonking under them!!!  Sarah!)There is a spell about burying an egg under a tree   If anybodies egg is still there and you don't fancy chucking it, either leave it out for a bit longer or pop it on your garden (under a tree/shrub/plant) that way it will go back to nature and feed your garden or some little animal might take a fancy to it!.
  Good luck ladies   

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

I was a bit surprised not to see the cat covered in egg this morning    
Will put whatever's left under the hydrangea!
I did two seperate saucers and eggs.. still hoping for twins!! 
Wanted to buy two baby bonnets this afternoon, but didn't like the only ones I saw, so didn't bother.. still after all your spells, shouldn't be needing any more luck!

Good luck to all,
Lol, jome


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Guess who forgot to do the spell last night 

I only remembered this morning as we were cooking the last eggs for Hard boiled eggs and toast  

I have my fingers crossed it works for you all though  <--see 

I started D-regging yesterday EC/ET will hopefully (all being well) be wc 6th Nov and the next spell falls on 5th Nov so can't miss that one 

Hope your all OK 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick hope all goes well with the d regging   Keep us all updated on how your getting on and i am sure we will ALL think of you on the 5th!!!  

jome I agree some baby bonnets/hats can be a little uuurrrggg!!!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

ohhhh girls, I didn't do the spell    I had been planning to do it on Saturday night but saw your posts about Friday and got really worried I'd missed it but thought I'd still do it on Saturday.  I thought about it again and again during the day but then I blooming well fell asleep and competely missed my chance.  I apologised to the Fertility Goddess on Sunday morning  and I hope she'll take pity on me, I can't afford this tx not to work  

Nicky...best of luck with your d/regging and for lots of lovely eggies    

Jome hunni....I'm sure your spell will give you lots of lovely eggies    

Clare and Zoe...thanks for doing the spell for us, I hope a bit of your magic has rubbed off   

Best of luck girls, let's hope the Goddess blesses us this month     

Lots of love
Allison xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I did the spell on Friday night (wasn't it a beautiful moon  ) and the cats did not eat it until Sunday  

Here's hoping for some BFP's    

SarahXXXX


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls hope everyone is doing good today 

im going for baseline scan tomorrow but no af yet so hopefully its on it way 

ive put on about a stone   in the last week cos im eating   everything in the house 

in fact i look like a house end 

buy for now


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Fudgeyfu I am with you on looking like a house end!!!   comfort eating because of PND has piled the weight on and I have to start doing something about shifting it because I feel even more down when BIG!!!  A vicious circle me thinks!  I will keep telling myself every time I head towards the fridge....."I will be slim.....I will be slim"


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am piling it on too   Is there a spell for weight loss? I did the spell also


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I sooooooo wish I could find a spell for being slim, but I think most of the gals would prefere to be PG than slim!!!   maybe I will find one for us chunkies!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am dieting at the moment ready for my hols to NYC as I want to eat LOADS when I am there.  

yep Claire MAC you are right - we would rather be pregnant than skinny!!!!!!!  

Hope everyone is OK....XXXX

Sarah


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

hi girls, I've put on 6 kilos since this time last year when the Tx started, but definitely rather be pg than slim at the mo, still, if you find a good spell, I'd love to know for future reference!!! I dieted this summer when I had a break from Tx and nothing happened.. I am not a diet person, so kinda weird nothing shifted.. then again, I was on a break, so drinking and partying!!

my EC is this Friday, ET on Monday.. hope the spell worked  

good luck!
jome


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

ps.. EC is Friday 13th! never been unlucky for me in the past.. my birthday's on the 14th and I've had great parties on Friday 13th.. hope it's auspicious this time too!

lol, jome


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Jome - Good luck for EC hun.

Big Kiss

Zoe XXX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jome good luck for Friday  .


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm another one trying to diet! Would so much prefer to be pregnant though  

Jome-Good luck for E/C    hope it is a very lucky day for you.

Mac-awwwww the new photo's of your two are gorgeous, just want to reach in and squeeze Con. 

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

GL for today Jome    

Mac - Am loving that piccie of Con he is sooooo cute!!!!!  Looks like you doesn't he?  

Have a good weekend everyone!!!!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jome thinking of you today. Hope everything went well.

Scruffy and sarah, Thanks i think Meg and Con are cute too!  I have had 4 1/2 years of people telling me meg looks like mart and now more people say Con looks like me so i am well chuffed!!!  . He looks spitting image of me and my Dad when we were babies (I am the image of my Dad) hopefully he will develope my hair because Martins is thin and fine and not great (Thinning on top!!!) and all the men my side have lovely hair!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

just an update for me went for baseline scan on wedensday and still no af and doc said it might be my cyst

which they knew about before starting tx but im only having fet so i dont know if it matters  

anyway the cyst is collasping which is good news  

the doc thinks it might be pumping a hormone out to stop me getting af so i have to go back next wed

but i think i will get af this week so keeping fingers crossed 

how is everyone keeping anyway i hope you are fine x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

just a quickie, thanks everyone for thinking of me, we got 8 eggs, not bad! have to wait 'till Monday morning to call the clinic and find out what the fertilization is.. hopefully ET Monday morning after the call...

will let you know..

fudgeyfu, good luck with the cyst thing... sorry I can't advise you.. apart from saying they do sometimes just go away..  

take care,
Jome


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies  

well an update for me i got af this morning so im pleased about that  

my baseline is wed so im back on track i think et will be w/c 30th oct 

just hope its not haloween dont think it will cos we are going for blast this time 

jome goodluck with et  jome


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Fudgey sorry about the cyst but good news about AF showing! Let us know how things develop 

Jome great news about your 8 little eggies! Everything will be crossed for Monday and please let us know how things go 

   

Come on Fertility Goddess!!!


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Jome good luck with yr call! fingers crossed for et xxx

fudge yay! on AF showing up!

love to all

Zoe xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just wanted to send Loads and Loads of
  
[fly]   [/fly] 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]   [/move] 
To Fudge and Jome

xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

girls, thanks so much for your wishes!! ET was great, we now have our lovely 8 and 6 cell embies safely on board and went for acupuncture afterwards! the sun has been shining all day and we're feeling great!

the lines on the pic are from the machine at the clinic! 

hope the spell will work it's magic now  

good luck all,
jome


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jome cool piccy!!! Thinking of you!


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Jome-Great news that you have 2 on board, sending you lots of snuggling in vibes, so hope the spell works for you.   

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks for your wishes girls..

scruffy, so sorry to read your signature, hope you're able to try again in the future  

lol, jome


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Come on Fertility Goddess give us some BFP's!!!!!!  

I am booked in for my laparoscopy on the 6th December


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

ive been for baseline scan this morning and all went well  

ive started my tablets and my cyst has even gone yipeeeee  

hope everyone is doing fine today


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW lots of tx going on!!! WE NEED SOME BFP!!!!!!!  Thinking of all of you


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Jome-Thankyou sweetheart-    hope you are resisting those evil pee sticks    Sending you lot of    vibes.

fudgeyfu-Glad Baseline went well-   , glad your cyst has gone. 

xx to all

scruffy 
xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

fudgeyfu - great news! how are you doing?

I love this thread, you're all so positive!!!

I'm definitely resisting pee-sticks.. far too early anyway.. I do feel PMSish and have twinges, and many other probably pessary-related 'symptoms' to drive me mad through the day.. no, seriously I'm actually very calm, sure the acupuncture is really helping.. going back for more later!

good luck everyone,
jome


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jome you do sound nice and calm! all very good for you and the little ones! Are you working through all this or have you taken time out?

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

hi Mac, I went back to work on Wednesday, day 2 past ET, but am lucky in that I have flexible hours and don't see my boss or office more than once every 2 months, so I can pretty much do my own thing.. so I've been very casually working half a day, no stress...  

take care all,
jome


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

jome goodluck hun your halfway here now     cant wait to

see your bfp 

ive got a bit of a cold but im on the mend  

hope everyone is doing good


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in to see you are all OK!

Jome, you sound in great spirits! good luck for the next few days!

Fudge - Good luck to you too sweetie.
Sarah - Great to hear you got a lap date, hope your apt was good.

Mac - How are you feeling sweetie? my pal went in to be induced yesterday, so just waiting to hear, but hope to be up at the start of Nov? would that work for you?

All well here, scan on Thurs which I am slightly nervous about.

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck for your scan ZoeD


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Zoe that would be great  .  Hope the scan is as wounderful as I remember   Al;ways a bit scary but I am sure everything will be just perfect.

hows things with everybody else?

Jome how you keeping?

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Zoe, good luck for your scan on Thursday    

I'm fine (with a few panicky moments  ) and have managed to bring test result day 2 days forward! had to get blood checked this morning (don't get result, it's day 8 after ET) and just asked (and made up an excuse, very naughty) if I could come in on Friday instead of Saturday and they said OK! never thought they would say it was OK!! quite happy that the wait will be almost halved now, almost there!
feeling very optimistic.. watch this space.. 

lol everyone,
jome


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jome you cheeky monkey you!!!   Good on ya girl!!! Roll on Friday....Please let us know ASAP because we are all very nosy ladies   Everything is crossed for you love    .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

how is everyone today 

jome goodluck for tomorrow hun hope that spell has worked its magic         

ive got my final scan tomorrow so im a bit nervous  

im gonna do the magic spell again on the 5th nov cos i will be on the 2ww

so come on fertility goddess do your magic


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

for tomorrow Jone 
   for you too Fudgeyfu

I will be keeping an eye out tomorrow for posts during our In the Pink Breast Cancer day at work.

Hi to all  

ShelleyXx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks girls, will let you know.. I should get my result at about half past four in the afternoon... hope the spell worked    

lol, jome


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well i had my final scan this morning and everything went ok

they are gonna start the thaw on monday as they were froze on day 1 

and hopefully transfer day will be friday     

just in time for the next magic spell i just have a good feeling about 

this cycle     

jome goodluck hunny im off to work at 2 so wont see your bfp till

tonight so im keeping everything crossed for you  

hello to everyone else


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thinking of you Jome


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

a fertility dance for Jome.......

               

Thinking of you love.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

has anybody noticed this.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69184.msg973564#msg973564

My god I am soooooo happy for you babe!!!!!

  

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS JOME & DH
LOVE & HUGS
MAC, MART, MEGSY & CON[/fly]


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

wow jome brilliant news


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

girls, thank you so much!!! was just coming on to tell you, but good news travels fast!! thanks so much for your lovely messages and all the finger crossing and the support! You are all so wonderful    

I'm so on   - although I did expect good news! The spell worked!!!! wish I'd tried that before  

Fudgeyfu, glad your scan went well!!!   Hope you get your BFP  

Lol, jome


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

*Congratulations Jome and DH*
          ​


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

they are thawing my embies tomorrow so im a bit nervous    we are hoping to take them to blast 

jome you give us all hope hun enjoy the next 8 months   you knew it was gonna work and it did well done  

does anyone know when the next spell is do we do it on saturday night or sunday night 

hello to everyone else


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Fudge ~  for tomorrow. The full moon is Sun just after midday on my list, 5 Nov night so should go with a bang 









Love n hugs to all

Shelley Xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.

Full moon dates in 2006

Sat Jan 14th 09:47 am 

Mon Feb 13th 04:44 am

Tues Mar 14th 23:35 pm 

Thur Apr 13th 16:41 pm 

Sat May 13th 06:52 am 

Sun June 11th 18:04 pm 

Tue Jul 11th 03:03 am

Wed Aug 9th 10:55 am

Thur Sep 7th 18:43 pm 

Sat Oct 7th 03:13 am 

Sun Nov 5th 12:58 pm

Tue Dec 5th 00:24 am 

SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
Piglett 03/01/06 Edward 8lb 1 oz  
ZoeD 04/01/06 Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz  double yolker!!! 
Mac 23/02/06 Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06 Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 11/6/06 Oliver Andrew 7lb 6oz 
Lizibee 3/7/06 Rosa Grace  
Freddie EDD 10/07/06 
Sarahstewart  
Wendy Woo ? 
Caza 7/8/06 Maddison 5lb 10oz and Jacob 5lb 12oz   
Allison Kate  
Scruffyted EDD 20/12/06 ~  
Shortbutkute EDD 26/12/06 
ClareMack Twins   
Fidget 
TracyB 
Nikkiank 
ZoeD EDD 02/05/07  
Jome EDD?  
[/quote]


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jome I have added you to our ever so special and ever growing PG list!!!


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks Clare, great to see us on the list!! EDD is 5th or 7th July, but will find out properly on 17th nov. when we have our first scan!!

Fudgeyfu, this month the spell has to work for you.. good luck with the thawing    

Lol everyone, jome


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

feck just typed a long post and lost it    basically it said congrats Jome   wish you a happy and healthy 8 months and Fudgeyfu      everyone else!!!

We are off on hols on the 11th November for 2 weeks


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls thanks for all the goodluck wishes  

well ive just rung the clinic ive got 5 day 1 embies froze and 3 day 3 embies the plan was to thaw the 5 out today 

then if we needed to thaw the 3 out on wedensday to take them to blast ready for transfer on friday   

well all 5 survived this morning so i have to ring again in the morn to see how they are developing 

come on you little embies to your thing


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

A note to Fudgeyfu's   embies

Well done on thawing, now come on and do ya thing


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi ladies!

WOW what wonderful news! Well done Jome and DH!!!!!!!! thank you fertility Goddess!

Fudge, good luck to you sweetie, and those lovely embies!

My Nuchal went well, so I can now relax a little and start to enjoy this baby!

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

fudgeyfu - wow, 5!!! well done.. am sending    
zoed - glad your scan went well!

lol, jome


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey all

I thought I would join you.... am wanting to conceive again, and have 6 weeks until my consultant appointment so thought I would give this full moon loon malarky a go!!

So what do I have to do and when on 5th Nov? 

Good luck to all

Dawn xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am hoping that November will be a good month again.....I started the spell this time last year and got a BFP in December!!!!  



and GL to everyone

Dawn - Instructions at the top I think  

Zoe - glad everything OK


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jome-Oh hun that's wonderful news.        Congratulations sweetheart. Hooray a Full Moon BFP!!! When's your scan date? Let us know. xx

Zoe-So pleased your scan went well, bet it was lovely to see little bub on the screen again.  

Fudge-Sending your embies lots of positive vibes.    Good luck for Friday.  

Sarah-Really really hope November is a good month as well.    What time is the Full Moon on Sunday??

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Scruffy xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls thank again for your goodluck wishes  

well an embie update its day 3 for them now i have 

1 nine cell
1 eight cell
2 six cell
1 five cell

i have to ring again in the morning to see how they are developing i will be happy with 1 blast for friday 

hello to everyone


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Fudgey thats brilliant news!!!    Please let us know how things go  . COME ON FERTILITY GODESS!!!!!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

i spoke to the embryoligist this morning and she said she is confident 

that we will have something to go back in the morning i think it will be only 1 though  

ive got to be at the clinic for 9 in the morning so will let you know how i get on  

hello to everyone


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just sending Fudgeyfu loads and loads of

  
  
  

for tomorrow... will be thinking of you Xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls thanks for the goodluck wishes  

well ive just got back from the clinic and i have 2 blasts on board  

the doc said the transfer went nice and smoothly so i just need a bit of luck now   

i will be doing the magic spell on sunday night so hope it works 

hello to everyone


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

fudgey fantastic news love . heres to a happy and healthy 2 weeks wait fingers crossed!  .


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats great news fudgey.


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

fudgeyfu - greatnews! don't forget to do the spell!! thinking of you..
  
the moon's really pretty again..

Lol everyone,
Jome


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everybody  

well i deciced to do the spell lastnight but i will  also do it tonight too  

just to make sure i hope it works 

how is everyone doing its very quiet around here


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Right, so I have got out my thermals and my ski suit to do the spell tonight  
I think I will find a frozen egg in the morning  

Loads of   to all for tonight 

Shelley Xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

good luck to all of those doing the spell tonight 

I already done it so fingers crossed


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I just did this spell (in secret from my DH) and hid it behind the conservatory - Im on the 2ww of an FET and will try anything at this point! 
I used lettuce leaves for the green leaves hope that was okay


----------



## Maudiemoo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm about to go outside to do the spell. DH thinks I might have lost it but also believes anything is worth trying!

Not sure what to use for green leaves - not much left in the garden but I will find something.

Kyla - I'm on my 2ww too.

Good luck ladies


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Forgot to pop on before the spell. Just wanted to say good luck to everyone else doing the spell this month.

    

Let's hope for some more BFPs on here!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

goodluck everyone doing the spell tonight


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Well I just chucked the egg and remaining leaves away. I used some leaves I attacked from a bush... hope that was ok lol.

Where are you supposed to chuck it? I chucked it behind a bush?   lol

Well fingers crossed....  

Good luck x x x x

p.s. My dh thinks I have finally lost the plot by the way


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dawnie500 I cant believe how BIG Vinnie is!   seams like only yesterday you got your BFP!!!!! WOW!!!!!

Hope this month brings some well deserved BFP   Lots of luck ladies.


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hiya ladies,

Hope the spell works for all of you this time    

Fudgeyfu, only 7 mopre days to go!! good luck honey!!!

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww too  

Everything is fine here at my end, I'm sleeping a lot, so spending less time online!

Take care, lol and lots of BFPs!!
Jome


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

welldone jome you deserve it honey   

how is everyone else doing its quiet again


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
    I am very busy trying to sell our house! we got 3 different sets of people wanting viewings between now and Sat one of them being a second viewing so things looking up!  . I am also busy trying to sort out my 30th birthday party and am totally ballooned and decorationed out!!!   Got loads done today and been out from 8:30 this morning till about 3:15 running from Nottingham to derby and back again with kids or kid in tow so feel a well deserved glass of vino is called for tonight! (thats after our viewing at 7pm!
    I tell you what because of these house viewings my home looks so tidy!!!   I aim to keep it this way too on the odd chance somebody wants a viewing at the drop of a hat!  

Love to you all, I am thinking of all you ladies having TX and am keeping everything crossed for you.

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

sorry i havent posted for a while how is everybody doing  

claire i love your new picky of meg and con co cute 

jome how you doing hunny is that bump of yours growing  

well im getting really nervous now oohhhhhhhhhhh      

hello to everyone else


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

hope your all ok    

well its d day for me tomorrow im so nervous i hope the spell has worked its magic on me 

i will let you know how i get on


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Fudgey  we will all be thinking of you love and i am sure we will be having another sly word with the fertility goddess for you  . How you feeling? a really stupid question I know so feel free not to answer it!!!   I want to say something to calm the old nerves but really cant think of anything helpfull!!!   Absolutely EVERYTHING is crossed for you and please let us know how things go (I will be surfing the boards for info on you!!!  )
  Just a little bit of good news from me.....We sold our house!!!   Cant believe it, well I can actually i always had the feeling that the first people through the door would have it! and they did!

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks claire  

im really pooing myself i havent got a clue if it has worked or not    i will let you all know how i get on    

and welldone you for selling your house have you got another one lined up


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep kind of, we had a second viewing tonight and its even better than i remembered so fingers crossed we will be putting in an offer really soon. Will keep you posted   What time you testing?


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Good luck Fudgey!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

bfn for so so sad


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh fudgey I am so so sorry  . I really thought this was your time. BIG hugs your way and if I can help at all just let me know  .


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

We got the house! 

Look at this........
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74500.msg1010972#msg1010972


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
    Its my 30th birthday today and aswel as feeling happy I am feeling a bit sad! saying goodbye to your 20's is a very hard thing to do!!! never thought it would be but some how it is?
    Hows you guys doing then?

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi claire  

happy birthday        

hope you got lots of nice pressies


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

fudgeyfu, I'm so sorry I haven't replied before now, I was so hoping you'd be lucky and I'm so sorry to read your sad news   I know it's not much consolation, but I really hope you're able to have another go soon  

Clare, congrats on the house!

We had a great 1st scan last week, baby was shy and hid in a corner, but we could see the heart beating strong and steady, amazing! However, the worrying never really stops.. had a little spotting today for the first time and have been worried all day now.. no cramps, so hoping all is ok...

Take care all and big hugs Fudgeyfu,
Jome


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi jome 

lovely to see your new pickie im sure the spotting is nothing to worry about   as for me im starting a fresh cycle in 

march ( this will be my one and only go on the nhs ) so hoping that will be the one 

take care of yourself hun


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jome great new piccy! and so happy to hear your little one is safe and sound. I had a little bit of bleading with Con and went to the hospital. I was told it was probably an old blead as everything was pefectly fine  . Hope everything calms down soon  .

Fudgey roll on march! The best thing to do is really enjoy xmas and new year, let your hair down and have a bit of fun then start to worry in Jan!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

New home this way......................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75856.new#new


----------

